# signs of labor



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

* What are the signs that a cat is in labor?*


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Our cat had two kittens before I even woke up, so I can't help you there. But these links might be helpful:

http://www.cathelp-online.com/health2kittens4.html

http://www.hdw-inc.com/delivery.htm

http://www.cfainc.org/articles/kittening.html

http://www.catclinic.co.uk/health/pregnancy.htm

Hope those help.


----------

